# Air Force



## Babba (8 Oct 2004)

hello.. i want to be an CF 18 Pilot.. i know alot about flying i used to be in cadets. i love flying i always wanted to fly them. the only problem is im no good at school. i was thinking to just pass grade 10 get out of school and try to get into the air force to be a pilot.. but i dont have a degree then that leaves me out of the pilot.. what should i do.. i heard i can take a entry plan i forget which one. that lets me go to RMC then ya.. want to fill me in thanks alot.


----------



## hiv (8 Oct 2004)

If you plan on going to RMC you're going to have to finish high school. RMC is a credited university and has admission standards similar to any other post-secondary institution. If you don't like school then I'd say your chances of being a pilot are rather remote.


----------



## Inch (8 Oct 2004)

Yep, no degree, no pilot. Especially without a high school diploma. If you can't sit through school, what makes you think you can get through 16 weeks of ground school in Moose Jaw? Let alone the incredible amount of info that a Hornet driver must know. It's the only operational single pilot aircraft in the CF, everything else has 2 pilots so the need to know everything inside out and backwards as a Hornet pilot is essential since you don't have a second guy to help you.

Even if you do get a degree and get accepted for pilot, your chances of getting Hornets is about 1 in 16. The fact is that half the cockpits in the CF are helo and unless you finish top of your class in Moose Jaw as well as on Advance flight training, there is no way you're going to get jets.

Sorry to be the bringer of bad news, but that's the way it is.

Cheers


----------



## kruger (8 Oct 2004)

1 in 16, sounds tough...
Do civil airlines accept helo pilots, or just jet guys?


----------



## Babba (8 Oct 2004)

hmm that sucks but thanks ne ways.. i guess i will go infantry  nothing wrong with that. cough maybe sniper cough


----------



## Inch (8 Oct 2004)

Napalm said:
			
		

> 1 in 16, sounds tough...
> Do civil airlines accept helo pilots, or just jet guys?



I think they prefer multi guys over everyone else. Helo pilots don't have the airplane experience and jet guys don't have the multi crew experience.


----------



## Zoomie (8 Oct 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> Helo pilots don't have the airplane experience and jet guys don't have the multi crew experience.



Close, but just to clear up a few misconceptions.   Helo drivers are ostracized by all of us seized wing fellows, they are usually the ugly bunch and their smell is unbearable.

Jet jocks fly a plastic jet and only listen to themselves.   They have a tendency to roll their Boeing 767's inverted and prosecute a ground target with 200 souls on board.

  >


----------



## Sam69 (10 Oct 2004)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Helo drivers are ostracized by all of us seized wing fellows, they are usually the ugly bunch and their smell is unbearable.
> J  >



Oh c'mon... I don't smell THAT bad... usually...  :'(


----------



## Inch (10 Oct 2004)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Close, but just to clear up a few misconceptions.   Helo drivers are ostracized by all of us seized wing fellows, they are usually the ugly bunch and their smell is unbearable.



It's not us, really, it's the Cones!  :-[


----------



## kruger (12 Oct 2004)

So what are the chances of getting into a Herc?
Btw. How long will our fleet of C-130's be capable of flying, and does the DND plan to replace them any time soon?

Oh, and I agree that helo pilots tend to be flatulent, that guy taking us over the Falls, phew.. ;D


----------



## Inch (12 Oct 2004)

It's all timing for the slots.  There's guaranteed one jet slot per course in Moose Jaw, after that it's all luck of the draw.  IIRC, the guys on Zoomie's multi course all went Auroras (1 Buff slot and 1 Twin Otter slot)  and only one guy got Hercs.  The course that followed, 3 of 4 got Hercs and one guy got Dash 8's in Winnipeg. 

Hope that answers your question, I know it's grey but that's the way it is.

Cheers


----------

